# World War Z: Neuer Trailer zum Zombie-Film mit Brad Pitt



## icon1zed (11. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *World War Z: Neuer Trailer zum Zombie-Film mit Brad Pitt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: World War Z: Neuer Trailer zum Zombie-Film mit Brad Pitt


----------



## Bl4ckburn (11. November 2012)

Bin etwas abgeschreck, weil der Film in Sachen Zombies nicht viel mit dem Buch zutun hat. Im Buch sind das die klassischen schluf-langsam-Zombies und nich solche "flutartigen" Renn-Horden ala 28...Later. Naja,... abwarten. Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Bin etwas abgeschreck, weil der Film in Sachen Zombies nicht viel mit dem Buch zutun hat. Im Buch sind das die klassischen schluf-langsam-Zombies und nich solche "flutartigen" Renn-Horden ala 28...Later. Naja,... abwarten. Kann nur besser werden.


Ich glaube der klassische langsame Zombie ist für die heutige Zeit nicht mehr actionreich genug. 
Wobei "The (slowly) Walking Dead" da ja eigentlich vom Gegenteil erzählt.


----------



## Maddi20 (12. November 2012)

is der Z buchstabe jetz der neueste schrei oder was? Day Z, War Z, Worldwar Z ...


----------



## lunatic666 (12. November 2012)

die zombies sind mir auch eindeutig zu schnell^^,ich stehe ja auf zombiefilme,scheint einer der besseren zu werden.


----------



## Mothman (12. November 2012)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> is der Z buchstabe jetz der neueste schrei oder was? Day Z, War Z, Worldwar Z ...


lol. Ja, scheinbar. Kommt mir auch so vor, als hätten die das "Z" gerade erst entdeckt.


----------



## z3ro22 (12. November 2012)

das Z steht nun mal für zombie warum also nicht Z

bei walking dead sind die auch nicht immer langsam.

Ziemlich teuerer Film/Serie.


----------



## z3ro22 (13. November 2012)

Im übrigen haben alle Film ein gewissen problem was würde wohl passieren wenn sich keiner mehr um die AKWS kümmert na ?


----------



## lunatic666 (13. November 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben alle Film ein gewissen problem was würde wohl passieren wenn sich keiner mehr um die AKWS kümmert na ?


haarausfall,zombies?^^  sollten die nicht so ein sicherheitssystem haben und dann iwie runterfahren? keine ahnung....


----------

